# Help for sexing my two azureus please



## sck90 (May 13, 2009)

Hey,

Can you please help me to sex my azureus? I am guessing they are both females, but I'm am really not sure... They both seem to have an arched back and they don't have really big toe pads, even if the frog 2 has bigger ones. They are approximately 14-15 month old. The frog 2 is also slighlty larger.

Frog 1:























































Frog 2: 
































































Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not an expert, but I would go 2 males.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd also say two males.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I would say two males as well.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I was thinking two males too but that first frog might be a female, its really hard to tell sometimes, and then sometimes its really obvious, good luck


----------



## sck90 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for yout answers, I appreciate it.

Do male frogs call even if they don't see a female around? I never saw or heard any of my two frogs calling.

Any other opinion?


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Tincs can call without a female but its kinda rare in my opinion, they will call if a male is around and they are defending their territory or wrestling.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would also believe these are two males. In Azureus, males don't have super wide toepads, but females have really narrow toepads (so they are easy to tell).

Take care, Richard.


----------



## sck90 (May 13, 2009)

Thank you for your answers!

Since everyone thinks they are both males, I will try to find a female. Would it be fine to have 2 males and 1 female in a 30 gallons vivarium? I know azureus are very prone to agressions between frogs of the same sex, but I read many times that males are not as territorial as the females. 

Thanks!


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

That might work but in my opinion tincs do best in pairs, one male will probably get stressed if there is a female in the viv.


----------



## David Becher (Feb 10, 2010)

They both look like males, if I were you, I would try and "trade" for a female


----------



## sck90 (May 13, 2009)

Hey,

Thank you all for your help, I really appreciate it. I'm gonna trade one of my males for a female, I hope to have some eggs soon!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have many tinc morphs now, but Azureus was my first and still are a favorite. Good choice!!

Take care and good luck, Richard.


----------

